# Traction And Storage On Lawn



## BBOOP (Oct 24, 2007)

We are thinking about an Outback 26' for next summer. One of the challenges we will have is storage. We have a big back yard so space is not an issue but it is not level (at least near the house). To get the trailer to a flat spot I need to back down a pretty good slope (10-20%) on grass.

Since we don't want to set up permanent camp at the bottom of our back yard we need advice on pulling it 
out of there. There's not enough room for a running start either. To get out, the trailer would be on the flat but the TV will be starting up the slope at least with front wheels.

Has anyone ever encountered a similar tow? Any ideas on the wisdom (or not) of storing it in this way? Also for those who might store in the yard are there any problems with making ruts in grass. My lawn is not new but I have no idea how much the trailer tires will be making a road across my lawn.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I had to get help twice from friends with four wheel drives to help pull mine out from the grass. Late this last spring I spent $300 For 26 tons of #4 stone to create my own "camping pad". Mine was not level either and in a wet spot. I will probably spend some more for some "dense grade" to fill in the voids and lock in the #4.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That sounds like a lot of slope to drag a trailer up. Do you have a friend with a 1 ton 4x4 in case you need some more help?









Trailer tires are smaller than car tires and often carry more load. Therefore, if you car or truck makes any depression in the lawn, I'd expect the trailer to do so as well.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If it's as steep as you say, I would fear sliding down the hill. How long of a slope is it?

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Is paving an option??

Is there any way for you to post a photo of the area and slope??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH made our pad by getting 2B subbase stone. The dirt held everything in place better. If you are planning on using that part of the yard for part of the path to parking it, then that would make a lettle bit lower cost. He made a 'driveway' with that same stone.

Hope you get it figured out.

by the way, welcome!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You will almost have to put a gravel road in or have a BIG winch on the front to pull you both up the hill. This is what happended to me and it did not even rain for a week. Thankfully I called the station up the street and they brought a brush truck and winched me out.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would think about a pad. Storing anything on grass is not good for a boat, trailer and RV. Thr moisture from the grass could create some problems.

Some people have use interlocking, asphalt, gravel, patio slabs.

A truck will pull the trailer up the grade no problem. The problem will come from the traction. If the tire slip you will ruin your lawn. You could put some boards until you get going.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Even with 4WD, your tires will most likely spin out when the conditions are wet. Even on dry ground, you will be tearing up your lawn.

But the thing I'd be most concerned about is backing the rig down the slope in wet conditions and trying to come to a stop. All that weight and momentum, no matter how slow you go, will be hard to stop on a grade that steep, on grass, in wet conditions. And if the ground IS wet, the tires will plow ruts in your yard, which makes the up-hill pull even harder.

We store ours about 5 blocks away from our home. It sure would be nice to have a "yard" storage area. That way, we could slowly load up the trailer with clothes, food, gear, etc. for the few days before each trip - preventing the rush to load up when we pull up to the curb out front. But I think I'd prefer our current situation over the one you are describing.

But that's just me. There may be some here who have had no problems doing what you propose. I just envision problems that I'd not like to deal with.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When pulling mine out of the backyard, I have about a 2 degree elevation along my garage and I must use 4 wd on wet grass or I will make a mess spinning and even then I have to go easy.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Scoutr2 said:


> ...But the thing I'd be most concerned about is backing the rig down the slope in wet conditions and trying to come to a stop. All that weight and momentum, no matter how slow you go, will be hard to stop on a grade that steep, on grass, in wet conditions. Mike


I agree. You would be a serious candidate for jack-knifing that thing backing in. Dump a load of stones.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

This is what we did: Back Yard Mod - of course our back yard is pretty level and probably not as big as yours.


----------



## BBOOP (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice and cautions. It seems like it would be wise to do something else. The slope is not long (so no room for error). Part of it is a city right of way so no modifications would be allowed either.

How about another topic then on storage options, like renting space, imposing on friends, etc.? I'll look for a better place than the Towing Forum to pose that question.


----------

